# Timeline discussion thread



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

A reminder: The 2020 Timeline thread is for timelines ONLY.

This thread is for discussions about timelines. Post here if you are having an agonising wait and just want to vent and comiserate with fellow applicants.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

I applied 16 June, submitted photos on the app end of Aug. However still not heard anything.

I know people who applied similar time to me, and after me, and have already received decisions. 

Furthermore, there is clear evidence from reading forums that those who opted out and went for biometric, they've have decisions within a few weeks. 

Its not true that they're going by date order, as this is what HO would like us to believe. I since contacted ukvcas and they've confirmed I am free to book an appointment if I want. Appt booked for this thurs....

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

We submitted (SET(M) 2nd April, though had to wait for the IDV invitation on 3rd September.

Yes, it is quite frustrating isn't it. We coped with the situation while the Sopra Steria centres were closed and many were working from home, but it now seems that those who applied long after us, including as recently as July and August, are receiving their approvals. Yet ours dating back to submitted 2nd April, still no response. That is over 6 months since submission.

Somehow that isn't consistent with the comments on the UKVCAS service status updates, - that UKVI are dealing with these in date order, based on the date the applicant registered with UKVCAS/UKVI!

I can't help thinking the "in date order" in practice relates to the date the IDV facial image was submitted, or biometric appointment took place, and what went before is lost by the wayside.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> We submitted (SET(M) 2nd April, though had to wait for the IDV invitation on 3rd September.
> 
> Yes, it is quite frustrating isn't it. We coped with the situation while the Sopra Steria centres were closed and many were working from home, but it now seems that those who applied long after us, including as recently as July and August, are receiving their approvals. Yet ours dating back to submitted 2nd April, still no response. That is over 6 months since submission.
> 
> ...


I too think the waiting game started after we did the IDV app. 
My application was filed on Easter Friday, April 10th but it really wasn't completed until I sent in the facial photo. 
When we did all of our other visa applications, final decisions were never given until biometrics were done. 
Once my photo was sent online, it was about a month to get the letter.


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> We submitted (SET(M) 2nd April, though had to wait for the IDV invitation on 3rd September.
> 
> Yes, it is quite frustrating isn't it. We coped with the situation while the Sopra Steria centres were closed and many were working from home, but it now seems that those who applied long after us, including as recently as July and August, are receiving their approvals. Yet ours dating back to submitted 2nd April, still no response. That is over 6 months since submission.
> 
> ...


It's ridiculous that you have been waiting this long, especially since June/July/August applicants have already received decisions. Have you tried calling the helpline? It's just a call center with no system access, but they can pass it on to UKVI. I called in September, and asked if they could query my March application. The next week I received a decision.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

JS123 said:


> It's ridiculous that you have been waiting this long, especially since June/July/August applicants have already received decisions. Have you tried calling the helpline? It's just a call center with no system access, but they can pass it on to UKVI. I called in September, and asked if they could query my March application. The next week I received a decision.


Thanks for the sympathy. 

Yes, I called on the 2nd October, exactly 6 months after submission. (The UKVI number). They took the details and said I would get an update within a further 10-14 days.

I wonder if it's taking longer because there are 2 applicants, - spouse and a dependant.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> Thanks for the sympathy.
> 
> Yes, I called on the 2nd October, exactly 6 months after submission. (The UKVI number). They took the details and said I would get an update within a further 10-14 days.
> 
> I wonder if it's taking longer because there are 2 applicants, - spouse and a dependant.


Which number did you ring may I ask? I have just gotten an automatic response.


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

jessicalees said:


> Which number did you ring may I ask? I have just gotten an automatic response.


I clicked on a link in the latest UKVCAS update, the last sentence under "Application Submissions", which lead me to a UKVI page and then via a couple of questions to tel no: 0300 123 2241


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Richjohn said:


> I clicked on a link in the latest UKVCAS update, the last sentence under "Application Submissions", which lead me to a UKVI page and then via a couple of questions to tel no: 0300 123 2241


Thanks. Yes, that is the same one I have tried ringing. My processing time is still within the 6 month timeframe so much be I don't qualify to speak with anyone yet. With so many applications submitted after mine being reviewed I would like to at least confirm the status. Maybe I'll try again. 
Good luck.


----------



## elementra (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone opted into the IDV app and then changed their mind and made an appointment instead? 

I submitted by SET(M) application at the beginning of July for and was going to pay for priority service so I could go on holiday but that plan went out the window! 

Ended up getting an email to use the IDV on 29 August, did it straight away and still haven't heard a thing. I was hoping to go back and visit my family in the US now for Christmas but I have the feeling that I still won't have any answer and will have to cancel my flights.

I'm considering calling UKCVAS and asking if I can just come in for an appointment now as they seem to be pushing through the (SET)M applications a week after the appointment date (despite saying they are doing it in order!). But if the wait for an appointment is several weeks, I don't know if I can be bothered to go through the hassle of all that.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I’ve just gone through old email notices in regards to my ILR visa application.
All correspondence emailed to me, was sent at the end of the day. ( after 4:00 PM )
Also, they do work over the weekend, as three of my emails were on a Saturday.

- A letter saying my old biometrics will be used… Saturday, July 4th @ 4:53 PM

- A new IDV app will soon be available to use … Saturday, Aug. 1st @ 4:58 PM

- Can now use the new UKVCAS IDV app …. Saturday, Aug. 22nd @ 6:04 PM

- My ILR decision letter … Monday, October 5th @ 4:06 PM


*Has this been the case for others, that all correspondence emailed to you was sent at the end of a day? *


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, all communication I've received regarding the IDV app was sent after 8pm. I'm still waiting on my SET(M) decision and submitted facial photo via IDV app on 31 August


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

I notice in the UKVCAS updates, that they say they send the applications onward to UKVI within 24 hours of submission (of the IDV facial image and documents). I wonder therefore if one submitted on a friday (as we did) whether that might delay the onward submission until the Monday.


----------



## mokhtar b (Jan 2, 2018)

Some people applied in april and may but still waiting on a decision. and people who applied in august or September they already have a decision. 
For people who applied in april or may I think it looks like the home office goes by the date we submit the facial biometric on idv not the the date of the online application. 
Also its looks like people who opt out from IDV they all been lucky as they get a decision in under a month


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> I applied 16 June, submitted photos on the app end of Aug. However still not heard anything.
> 
> I know people who applied similar time to me, and after me, and have already received decisions.
> 
> ...


How did your appointment go on Thursday, ithinkin?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Twee, thank you for asking. Literally took my partner 10 to 20 mins, they just took pictures etc and looked at passport we had uploaded. Hoping to hear from them now  

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Hi Twee, thank you for asking. Literally took my partner 10 to 20 mins, they just took pictures etc and looked at passport we had uploaded. Hoping to hear from them now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


.

That's great. Hopefully you will get your decision soon.
Please keep us informed and "Good luck".

The decision letter said my BRP should arrive within 7 working days but it hasn't arrived yet.
Who knows, you may get your BRP before me? 

A Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) will be sent to you under separate cover. 
You should receive your permit within 7 working days. 
However, if you do not receive the permit within 10 working days of the date of this letter, please use the service at www.gov.uk/brp.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, and will update timeline once we've receive updates. 
- atleast now you don't have to worry. If BRP doesn't arrive, they'll send a new one. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all, 

So, it may just be a coincidence, but our ILR has been approved in about a week since we went for in person biometric. I would advise everyone to opt out of the app and go straight for an appt. I was lucky to find free appts also. 

One question - So the decision email just states that decision has been made and in attached PDF letter. However on our letter is doesn't state anywhere that the ILR has been granted or approved - Copy below:

"Thank you for your application for Indefinite Leave to Remain. A Biometric Residence Permit (BRP) will be sent to you under separate cover. You should receive your permit within 7 working days. However, if you do not receive the permit within 10 working days of the date of this letter, please use the service at 
www.gov.uk/brp. Alternatively, you can send by post you..." 

I cross referenced with a friend and their letter is exactly the same other than a quote ILR has been granted. I do have secondary attachment not specifically named to us, but details of granted ILR notes. 

Anyone else had the same? Looks to be a disparity and makes no sense why you'd confuse people like that. Thank you


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So, it may just be a coincidence, but our ILR has been approved in about a week since we went for in person biometric. I would advise everyone to opt out of the app and go straight for an appt. I was lucky to find free appts also.
> 
> ...


Hi ithinkin, great to hear you got your decision letter. 

Like yourself I too was not sure if I had actually been approved or not but then noticed I actually had rec'd 2 attachments with the email. "BRP information notice pdf" and then there was another attachment called "decision letter pdf". *It was the information notice pdf that told me what the decision was. *

I hope you too rec'd both of the pdf files. 
Keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> Hi ithinkin, great to hear you got your decision letter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Twee. Thank you. 

Yes we too received both attachments - same as yours. One is decision letter and the second is a guide on ILR BRP. I guess they send this to all successful candidates. I'm so happy this is now over! 

I think its definitely been approved otherwise they'd state it on the letter. I just find it bizarre how they still want guessing. Wouldn't be home office otherwise, would it lol. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

ithinkin said:


> Hi Twee. Thank you.
> 
> I think its definitely been approved otherwise they'd state it on the letter. I just find it bizarre how they still want guessing. Wouldn't be home office otherwise, would it lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Funny your information pdf attachment doesn't actually state your application has been approved as mine did. 
Not sure why it is done differently for some applicants. Very strange indeed.

This is what my information pdf said ... " Your application for indefinite leave to remain in the United Kingdom has been approved. You will be sent a Biometric Residence Permit as confirmation of your indefinite leave to remain in the United Kingdom."


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

twee said:


> Funny your information pdf attachment doesn't actually state your application has been approved as mine did.
> 
> Not sure why it is done differently for some applicants. Very strange indeed.
> 
> ...


Hi Twee, yes it says the exact same thing. Thank you for going through the hassle of providing this. 

It says the exact same thing that your application for Indefinite leave to remain has been approved, however the letters title is "THESE NOTES ARE FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES ONLY AND DO NOT CONVEY THE GRANT OF ILR", which seems these aren't really specific to anyone, just sent out to all successful applicants. 

The fact that you've received the exact same thing as me, and you've now received ILR brp its reassuring at least that its approved. 



Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

> I would advise everyone to opt out of the app and go straight for an appt.


If you've submitted after mid-Sept, you have to attend an appointment now, anyway. Even so, those who submitted their application via IDV app are told not to book an appointment. This is from the UKVCAS website:



> *Avoid 'double' submissions*
> 
> If you have been invited to use the IDV app or have already submitted your application via the IDV app, please DO NOT BOOK an appointment at a UKVCAS Service Point. Doing this means that your case may take longer as UKVI will have duplicate records and also prevents other people who are not eligible to use the IDV app from booking an appointment.
> 
> UKVI have assured us that booking a UKVCAS appointment rather than using the IDV app does not mean that your application will be processed more quickly.


I do know of a couple of people who submitted via IDV app and booked an appointment thinking it would speed up the decision, but eventually had their bookings cancelled by UKVCAS.

Congratulations on your successful application! I hope the BRP arrives soon.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Clever-octopus, thank you. 

Yes I have noticed that they are now, after writing the above, cancelling appts for those who have already done biometric via the app. 

Prior to this, there were people doing this. And based on this, I email ukvcas & they advised me to book an appointment (even tho they knew we had done the app also). This was done intentionally just so I had some written proof if we were turned away at the appt. 

It looks like there's a backlog of applications from March - June who seem to have been forgotten, and applicants who applied after those months are getting decisions earlier. I would have preferred that they worked by date of application order to make it fair. (also heard that there were some teething problems with the app when it first was released hence the backlog). 

Thank you very much to you for helping me through the flr and ilr process, really appreciate it. Good luck with your application also! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## steff2020 (Oct 26, 2020)

ithinkin said:


> Hi Twee, thank you for asking. Literally took my partner 10 to 20 mins, they just took pictures etc and looked at passport we had uploaded. Hoping to hear from them now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


curious, how much did you pay for those 10-20mins? did you manage to get a "free" appointment?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

steff2020 said:


> curious, how much did you pay for those 10-20mins? did you manage to get a "free" appointment?


Yes, free appts. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Congratulations by the way! Awesome news @ithinkin


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

j4v3d said:


> Congratulations by the way! Awesome news @ithinkin


Thank you  

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

This following quote is from the UKVCAS service update dated 16th October and was in previous updates:
*



UKVI - handling IDV submitted applications in date order

Click to expand...

*


> UKVI have told us that they aim to deal with ALL applications in date order. This means that your case will be dealt with by UKVI based on the date of your registration with UKVI/UKVCAS.
> In some cases, this may mean that customers that submitted their applications via IDV on the same day may not receive a decision from UKVI at the same time as their registration dates will be different.


Assuming the date of registration is the date of orginal submission of the application and registration with UKVCAS, the above simply cannot be true.

We submitted (ILR SET(M) on 2nd April, did the first submission of documents in July, and eventually got the invitation to take the facial recognition picture and finally submitted everything, via the IDV app, on 4th September. Yet still no answer and many others who submitted in July, August, September and now even October have received their outcomes.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Richjohn said:


> This following quote is from the UKVCAS service update dated 16th October and was in previous updates:
> 
> 
> Assuming the date of registration is the date of orginal submission of the application and registration with UKVCAS, the above simply cannot be true.
> ...


Have you tried to escalate? I've heard that if you do not hear anything for 6 months, they escalate. May need to call them and find out. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

ithinkin said:


> Have you tried to escalate? I've heard that if you do not hear anything for 6 months, they escalate. May need to call them and find out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yes, ithinkin, I chased by phone on 1st October, 6 months after original submission. After 2 weeks we got a reply saying it was in the pile, so to speak. I may chase again when we get to 2nd November, i.e. 7 months after submission. 

It's all the more frustrating when the UKVCAS site says they are being dealt with in strict order of submission/registration, when that's clearly not the case. I could understand it if they said in strict order based on date of final submission/biometrics. It seems to me that nothing happened at all until after the final submission via the IDV app., and as someone else said earlier on this or another thread, it seems like they misplaced a whole chunk of applications from around March - June time.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Richjohn, sorry to hear about your troubles. I would definitely call again and also email, using complaints form. 

Hope you hear something soon. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyJD (Apr 11, 2017)

So my wife submitted her application for spouse visa extension on April 14th, was emailed on July 4th to say they would re-use her biometrics from her previous application, and to wait to submit her photo via the app, she eventually did this on August 30th........and she's still heard nothing.....so that's now more than 6 months since the original application was submitted and paid for. I take it this isn't unusual, and lots of other people are in the same boat?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, lots of people are in the same position. Unfortunately since she didn't submit her facial photo via the app until 30th August, the processing time really only begins from that time (rather than April). the FLR(M) applications seem to be the slowest right now for some reason, it's a slow trickle but they are getting processed


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

UK SETTLED STATUS (ILR): WIFE (EU Citizen): 10 days
UK SETTLED STATUS (ILR): ME (3rd country national): 5 months, 3 days


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Looks like there may have been a batch of SET(M) decisions released today, congratulations to anyone who received their approval!


----------

